# Dekiti Tirsia Siradas training in Negros Part 1



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 29, 2008)

[yt]Gm5JaEQX50g&NR=1[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Aug 29, 2008)

heh, I've done those drills with the GM here in the States!


----------



## savagek (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello all, 

Hi Brian, 

Thats my brother John Savage in the background, he was over there with Mike and May Williams of MARI, Martial Arts Research Institute out of Salem Massachusetts. 

I will be hosting a one day seminar on September the 28th (Sunday) 2008 at the Winchendon Martial Arts Center in Winchendon Massachusetts with Grandmaster Jerson "Nene" Tortal for four hours of basic Dekiti Tirsia Siradas training. Can't wait.  

Though I' am a Bujinkan School thought it would be a great chance to train with a MA legend. 

Be well and Gassho, 

Ken Savage 
www.winmartialarts.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey Ken,

That is great I am having the him to my Training Hall in October.
http://www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com/seminars.html

You will really enjoy training with the Grand Tuhon!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 2, 2008)

I just love the flow of those drills


----------

